# Problems with Synko Dust Control Mud



## dbird60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone had any problems with Synko Dust control mud. Its good for controlling dust when sanding but we are having a problem with the first coat of mud flashing through. 
We are renovating a large mall and are using this mud. This mud is much harder to sand. You cant sand the mud level if you have to build it up (like you would on butt joints or uneven board)
5 different journeymen tapers worked on a large ceiling and every single butt joint is flashing through at the tapes. All tapers have different ways of finishing their walls so the only common denominator is the mud


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

probably the primer used , or the applicator of the prime, if its even prime.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> probably the primer used , or the applicator of the prime, if its even prime.


Agreed:thumbsup:

So now there's three possibilities...

The mud

Type of primer/sealer used (if used:blink

Or 5 journeymen tapers who sand the crap out of their work to make it LEVEL:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i hate dust conrol mud. i went through a TON of sandpaper just getting rid of a few boxes.


----------



## dbird60 (Aug 12, 2012)

The ceiling was not primed and the tapers did not sand too much. This mud is too hard to sand and


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

dbird60 said:


> The ceiling was not primed and the tapers did not sand too much. This mud is too hard to sand and


 It sounds like a bit of a mess, we dont use dust control or synco mud but when joints flash usually means improper prepping by either taper or painter. Take some pics and Im sure someone can give you a more specific reason. Sometimes if you touchup areas after sanding and dont resand that area you will get flashing on the newly applied mud. Im kinda wondering what 5 different journeymen are doing on 1 ceiling:blink:, is it big?? Part timers? Take a pic


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been on jobs with 5 journeymen tapers. I've also seen them have to split their day between getting paid and working for free to fix their mistakes.

Journeyman does not equal awesome.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I've been on jobs with 5 journeymen tapers. I've also seen them have to split their day between getting paid and working for free to fix their mistakes.
> 
> Journeyman does not equal awesome.


Being a Drywall talk member for a year, and having a tattoo of a sheep makes us awesome Slim:yes::thumbup:

Although the Kiwi's expect a extra step, that involves a live sheep, then your Awesome:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dust control mud..USG/NG [never used synko] IMO..It's a Diy product.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

dbird60 said:


> This mud is much harder to sand.


Never used it, but I've heard that.

Don't know if you're aware of it, or how much of an effect it might actually have, but what an online CGC brochure says about sanding/sandpaper for it, under 'Limitations':

Aluminium oxide type sandpaper is recommended since it is anti-clogging. The special additives in DUST CONTROL compound cause dust to bind together when sanding, clogging up other sandpapers and mesh cloth.


----------



## dbird60 (Aug 12, 2012)

chris said:


> It sounds like a bit of a mess, we dont use dust control or synco mud but when joints flash usually means improper prepping by either taper or painter. Take some pics and Im sure someone can give you a more specific reason. Sometimes if you touchup areas after sanding and dont resand that area you will get flashing on the newly applied mud. Im kinda wondering what 5 different journeymen are doing on 1 ceiling:blink:, is it big?? Part timers? Take a pic


It is a very large 12' high ceiling in a mall. There is over 180 butt joints. Because its a mall we have to do the work at night when the mall is closed. It look good at night when there is no light coming through the windows but during the day you can see the problem. The 5 tapers are full time workers. 2 are piece workers and the other 3 are hourly workers who have most recently worked on deficiencies and repairs. I will try to take a photo but not sure if it will work with the lighting available.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AT night is the best light! Through a 500 or 1000 watt hologen across those walls or ceilings at night ..They will tell ya what they need ! A dark room ..with 500 watts of light shown across it will tell you more than you want to know:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> AT night is the best light! Through a 500 or 1000 watt hologen across those walls or ceilings at night ..They will tell ya what they need ! A dark room ..with 500 watts of light shown across it will tell you more than you want to know:yes:


I don't know, sounds like Gods evil little flash light is winning the battle:yes:

What Moore is saying is true though. You half to get a light right up at those ceilings, and shine it across/down the ceilings, not at them from the floor. Just keep the light about a foot down from the ceiling. Gods evil light is causing a shadow effect on your work.

Or, another words, get ready to pull out a straight edge, and start filling:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That night work at malls will make even the best tapers look bad Night work sucks:yes: I hope it all works out


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

_I think Im a bit slow from years of drywall dust, but please explain how butt joints can flash if it hasn t been primed yet? Sounds like you may be seeing shadows that may disapear after it has been primed._


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Being a Drywall talk member for a year, and having a tattoo of a sheep makes us awesome Slim:yes::thumbup:
> 
> Although the Kiwi's expect a extra step, that involves a live sheep, then your Awesome:whistling2:


Does that mean I need to get a tattoo or that I'm not awesome? :confused1: 

Wait a minute, don't answer that.


----------

